# New member with questions



## thanutz (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi all,

Firstly let me intorduce myself. I am a 20 year old student and have been training since i was 17, however I have only been taking it seriously for just under a year. Since then i have achieved many goals and have been trainign smarter as well as harder. I am a student at the university of bristol and train at the pulse gym, not ideal but is very good value for money. When at home i use to train at the David Lloyd gym (chigwell, expensive btu a nice gym). I now train (when at home) at Physicals a small gym in south woodford. This is my favourite of all the places i train...well piriced and a good sized usually not that busy free weights section with friendly staff. I started taking creatine a little while back and taking more whey and having a controlled diet in the past few months.

Anyway thats the hi over my main question is to ask about muscle grouping. Most ppl including me use the split taining method i.e. training two muscle groups together in each gym session.

Previously i was going to th gym for about 1hr 30 mins doing chest n triceps, shoulders n biceps, legs n back. I would go to the gym about 4 times a week. Are these the right groups to train????

I started doing one muscle group a day over the holidays and going for about an hour and going as mnay times a week as i can (about 5-6)? Who has tried both methods? whats better???

Thanks

Anil


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

welcome to the board thanutz

say you sound very simliar to a guy already on here called nick500 8)

i think he goes to the same university as you.

i used to train like this

monday - chest and triceps

wednesday - back biceps

friday - legs shoulders and calves.

i got good results but it seemed like i was at the gym for along time.

nowdays i train everyday except sunday and do 1 bodypart each day and chuck calves in every 2 days,as myne respond better to this.

i personally find this better,as i have more concentration and i can lift heavy on every exercvise, with the long sessions i fatique to quick

what way did you find better??


----------



## thanutz (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah nick 500 and tom84 are my trainign buddys. I cam back early to uni to revise and to train but my gym is closed till tuesday... To be honest im not sure which method is better which is why i am asking. I enjoy the shorter work outs and find ive worked harder cos i incorporate it with light cv to warm me up and some cv at the end to cool me down. I also find i get what i want done e.g. chest. i will do bench dumbell decline and incline fly and cross over in about 40 mins (4 sets roughly 6-8 reps per set).

The problem is once i started the new routine no one has been there to spot me so i cant see if im growing....my goal ( for chest at least) is to get to benching 100kg 3 sets of 10 good ones! but seeing as my max is only 95 at the mo it seems along way off...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

yeah nick and tom,are both in great shape,i watched some of there training vids on here,they take there training seriosly.

at your gym is there none there who works there who can spot you? i get the guys who serve on the counter to help me at the gym i use,or just ask someone for a quick spot

does your gym have a dipping belt? and a dip station?,

what i have been doing for the last month is dips with weight inbetween the legs,

first exercise for triceps, and do about 4 sets,

first set no weight

second set 20kg for about 6 reps

3rd set 30 kg for 4 reps

4th set 40 kg for 5 reps,( personal best)

this is increasing my bench

i have gained 10kg on bench in the last month.

anyway going back to the training splits.

i prefer the short intense sessions, seem to gain every session and have made much better progress.

sre they yours in the photo?


----------



## thanutz (Dec 30, 2004)

well i started the new regime when i went home and there was no one every in the free weights room!!! Yes the photo are pics of my babies work in progress the car that is.... me and tom are in the same weight class but he is slightly heaverier and has a much better muscle to weight ration than me...im slightly taller (inch) but about the same weight (under 12 stone) i have been using a dippin belt i bought to do pull ups and dips...do roughly 30 kg on dips....3 sets of 8 with 1 before and after with no weight (wide armed) and for pull ups 10 - 15 kgs extra but would like to make that 20 in the same style as the dips...i have an excel chart of my progression since august

Thanks for advcie

Anil


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Alrite mate good to see u have joined the fun.



> yeah nick and tom,are both in great shape


cheers steve that means quite a bit coming from u. By the way not to sound gay or anything but I never got to see any pics of u they got taken off b4 I joined the site would be interesting just to see who im taking advice off and hopefully a realistic target 4 4 years time seen as u said u started bodybuilding around my age..

Anil (thanutz real name) definately takes his training really seriously aswel theres 6 of us who train pretty regularly together, me anil and nick being the most serious about bodybuilding althou we have got our mates taking whey and 1 taking creatine now and training pretty regular. Might try and get them to join the site. 

oh and thanx for the positive comments on my post ure pics stuff.

measured my chest its 45 inches pumped give or take an inch bcoz im doing this with a shitty tape measure and it keeps falling.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

"By the way not to sound gay or anything but I never got to see any pics of u they got taken off b4 I joined the site would be interesting just to see who im taking advice off"

i,ve been trying to sort out a vid, i think it gives a more true picture of size.

i,m currently 17stone, so along way from being super ripped, my training is more aimed at strength now. but am certanly carriying alot of visible muscle. 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey thanutz

Is that a GSXR 600 (dont tell me its a 750 as I will have to cry, If I wasn't thinking about a ZX10R it would be a GSXR750). It couldn't be a 1000 as the insurance for you would be sky high.

Whats she putting out @ rear wheel?

J


----------



## thanutz (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey ZX9r,

yes it is a 600, i think this is wheer i am gonna stay...to much speed will kill me! Its pushing out 105bhp on the rear whelel with 0-60 in about 3.5 secs and a top speed of 160mph. Have u got a bike? i take it if u do its a kawasaki....email me a pic...

Take it ez

Anil


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

Yeah, I've got a Kawasaki ZX9R putting out 143.8bhp @rear wheel, toping out at 175mph (dynoed last week) 0-60 is not much quicker than your GSXR around 3.1 secs. Also got a Aprilia RS250 which is a mental bike :twisted: , more fun than a 4 stroke. Also had a CBR 600 in Castrol colours

Thats what I thought with my CBR, dont need anything quicker, Ah well! 

J


----------



## thanutz (Dec 30, 2004)

all the bigger versions of bikes i.e. gsxr1000 to 600, r1 to r6 and zx9r to 6r have roughly the same 0-60. Ive read somewhere that mine is a theoretical 2.8 seconds, but with no weight! all places say different numbers simply because no two ppl weigh the same! Shame u live so far away we could meet for a ride over summer!

Anil


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

I live in Bristol, where is the pulse gym to?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

hey man whereabouts in bristol me Anil (Thanutz) and nick 500 are all students at bristol uni. Its very close to the Wills memorial building and the other university buildings. Its towards the bottom of Whiteladies road


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

I think I'd be at a disadvantage being 16 stone on a 180kg bike although mine has been dynojetted etc, but it would be great to go for a ride mate. I know I've got a big bike but I'm a corner man really thats why I bought the RS250 aswell GET THAT KNEE DOWN AT SILLY SPEEDS (And me and my brother are going to race it)

I know the 0-60's are the same for mostly all bikes (the RS250 is quick 0-60) its the 60-100 and beyond where it shows.

Anyway I like the GSXR's, When I passed my test I really wanted a GSXR600 but managed to get my CBR for 500 :shock: Got my ZX9R for 2000 :shock: :shock:

J


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

You know the Bristol City footbal stadium? Near there.

I go running down the cycle path that goes under the suspension bridge, every other day I try to go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

oh cool i know where that is. We sometimes have exams at the stadium conference rooms and we go drinking in Avon Gorge which overlooks the Gorge


----------



## thanutz (Dec 30, 2004)

pulse gyms free weight section isnt the best and is always busy anyway!

Yeah ive heard about bikes like the rs250 and rgv 250...shame there not made new anymore they were pocket rockets!

Anil


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

a ha ! anil has finally joined us lot on the boards, good to see u...

steve cheers for the compliments actually means a lot.

gonna do a dedicated post in a minute so i'll leave my progress out of this little message.

nick


----------

